# New Kingsford Sierra Smoker



## 1shotbob (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got this smoker for Christmas and look forward to doing a lot of good smoking in the future.

I also have a lot of questions.

Be prepared to be inundated with lots of noobie questions, but not till after I get back from searching these forums to see if my questions have already been answered before.

bob


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Bob! Glad to have you aboard!

Would you please update your profile info to include your location. Thank-you.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF = Glad to have you here


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

Don't be shy about asking questions friendly folks here willing to help out.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------

